# They take the frenulum????



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Oh. my. freaking. hell. I was just told this in a another thread. Is it true?

I know it's barbaric anyway, but just the thought of a man not having a frenulum...


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

Most of the time, yep they do. Sometimes some of it is left, but many doctors scrape it totally off.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I'll be honest, and admit that most (if not all, my memory has holes in my old age) circ'd men I've known that well had some or most of their frenulum left (I read 'The Joy of Sex' when it came out in the '70s, & much was made of the frenulum, so I always was aware of it. It would've seemed very odd even in my American-circ-is-business-as-usual mind to run across one that had been totally removed- what would it be, concave? What a horrible thought, fully as awful as any female circumcision).


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Anyone have a good anatomy site of an intact and circed penis with this shown?

-Angela


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
what would it be, concave?

Ayep.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
What a horrible thought, fully as awful as any female circumcision).

Ayep.
















:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

After some searching and looking at pics, yeah, they do take the whole frenulum sometimes







:

And yeah- concave.

-Angela


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

and how on earth could you tell in advance, on such a tiny person? much is made in some instances of how 'quickly' it goes- it's butchery, i am more careful fileting a trout.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

: I think I might cry. I suppose I thought they'd cut an arc shaped peice of skin or something. More fool me to think they'd actually try and preserve something so important.

I want to say thank you for replying, but actually I wish you'd replied and told me I was hallucinating and of COURSE they didn't take the frenulum.


----------



## Daisie125 (Oct 26, 2005)

My current H still has I'd say 90% of his... probably as much as can be left. My XH's was obviously missing... even though at the time I didn't even know what one was.


----------



## jserral (Apr 8, 2007)

I was left with most of mine luckily, but according to polls and whatnot elsewhere it seems about 25% have most, while 20% around half, and the remaing 55% have little/nothing left. Im sure the exact % varies from location to location, but when I found out this was commonly removed I was also amazed (and also really pissed)... people try to push for circ as being more hygienic, better looking, with medical benefits, but the frenulum, wtf?







Come on, yea if it is too short can need a minor fix, but removing it most definitely not worth it compared to the extra pleasure received. Then again, if you are going to chop of one important part, might as well do another while your at it.


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure DH's is completely gone.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Dh has maybe 3% left







Depending on the type of circ done more can be left. One kind (forget which) crushes it so much even what is left isnt that sensistive. Dh's most sensitive part is not the frenulum but the corona around the glans. He actually dosnt have much feeling at all were the frenulum is


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Yep, DH here has practically nothing.







:


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

: Another dh without a frenulum here. It's the most sensitive spot left, but there's no there there IYKWIM -- nothing to distinguish it from the rest of the skin.

He was born in 1967 in Boston, where I believe the fashion was for "as high and tight as possible."







:

Even in a loose circ, though, wouldn't the frenulum be partially to mostly destroyed when they run the probe around to break the adhesions?


----------



## Bm31 (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 







: Another dh without a frenulum here. It's the most sensitive spot left, but there's no there there IYKWIM -- nothing to distinguish it from the rest of the skin.

Same here, done about the same era, and it's sensation has diminished to almost nothing in the past few years. I can only imagine what it would've been like if it had actually been there.


----------



## hakunangovi (Feb 15, 2002)

Quite a bit of frenulum left - to the point where it normaly flares out. Definitely the most sensitive area, followed by the coronal groove. However sensitivity has diminished considerably over the years.

QUESTION - Has anyone seen any kind of study with regard to how long men stay sexualy active, circumcised vs intact. I have seen statements saying that seniors are still at it into their 70s. My suspicion is they are intact. Given the huge loss of sensitivity caused by circumcision, I have a hard time seeing circumcised males being able to continue that long. Maybe this topic should be in a separate thread?


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 







: Another dh without a frenulum here. It's the most sensitive spot left, but there's no there there IYKWIM -- nothing to distinguish it from the rest of the skin.









:

It is still sensitive on DH, but I'm 90% sure there's not the tiniest speck left.

-Angela


----------



## TryingMyBest (Aug 14, 2007)

I have seen frens but...I dont know what without would look like....DH seems to have some tissue there...but not sure if that is just the shape and skin...anyone have a link to a pic withOUT a fren? DS2 was circed in 2004...plastibell...and seems to have all...or atleast a bunch of his fren. DS1...I can't remember...and don't see it much now. = ) DS3...has all of his since we didn't circ him. DUH on me.... = ( Feeling more like an ass about ds1 & ds2 everyday.


----------



## jserral (Apr 8, 2007)

No fren - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:G..._Shankbone.jpg


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Yep. That.

-Angela


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hakunangovi* 
QUESTION - Has anyone seen any kind of study with regard to how long men stay sexualy active, circumcised vs intact. I have seen statements saying that seniors are still at it into their 70s. My suspicion is they are intact. Given the huge loss of sensitivity caused by circumcision, I have a hard time seeing circumcised males being able to continue that long. Maybe this topic should be in a separate thread?

There was some research which found that in terms of erectile function, there was an average difference of 11 years. So sadly, circumcised men have erective function problems MUCH sooner than they should







:. One reason why viagra, cialis and the like FLOURISH here in the US. If you do a search, it's been talked about in other threads.


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

My dh has all of his frenulum removed and he has what appears as a very high-and-tight circumcision and he was born in CA in the late 70's. That is one of the things my neighbor complains about with her boys is that the doctors didn't remove all the skin underneath the penis head as she calls it. Her boys ended up with very loose circumcision and she is constantly talking about how her boys should of been properly circumcised.


----------



## TryingMyBest (Aug 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kathy1_10* 
My dh has all of his frenulum removed and he has what appears as a very high-and-tight circumcision and he was born in CA in the late 70's. That is one of the things my neighbor complains about with her boys is that the doctors didn't remove all the skin underneath the penis head as she calls it. Her boys ended up with very loose circumcision and she is constantly talking about how her boys should of been properly circumcised.
















I am totally not being nice here..but I am assuming that you have talked to her about the benefits that they MIGHT have from being done loosely? IF she still says she feels that way...I would possibly take my dog on a covert ops mission to "decorate" her yard tonight...ahem...
Sorry...


----------



## kathy1_10 (Jul 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TryingMyBest* 
I am totally not being nice here..but I am assuming that you have talked to her about the benefits that they MIGHT have from being done loosely? IF she still says she feels that way...I would possibly take my dog on a covert ops mission to "decorate" her yard tonight...ahem...
Sorry...


I have talked to her about it and have told her that she should feel lucky that her boys were done loosely and not like my dh who had been circumcised very tightly, but she is very nieve about it. I"ve seen one of her sons and he doesn't even look circumcised so I feel she should be lucky that one of her sons will have most of the same benefits that intact boys will have.


----------



## SammyJr (Aug 21, 2006)

It really depends on the circumcisor. Most of them are sadists who want to minimize male sexual pleasure. In my case, I was scraped clean.


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 

Even in a loose circ, though, wouldn't the frenulum be partially to mostly destroyed when they run the probe around to break the adhesions?









no, I don't imagine so - it's like the gather where the skin joins together, so you'd have to cut off a serious amount of skin, far past what I'd considered 'foreskin' and pay particular attention to, as one person said -







: gouge it out. Imagine you had your eyelid cut off, they'd have to be very keen to get the odd bit of eye in the corner near your nose. it's certinaly still there after the adhesions all separate in an adult.

I told my husband this last night, and where his normal reaction to internet stuff is "why do you care about these people?", he was deeply shocked (obviously locker room scrunity doesn't extend all THAT far!).


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SammyJr* 
It really depends on the circumcisor. Most of them are sadists who want to minimize male sexual pleasure.

Following the twisted reasoning behind modern circumcision (decrease pleasure thereby curbing masturbatory tendencies in males while still allowing them to reproduce), it's not surprising that the frenulum, on many intact guys the most sensitive part of the penis, would be removed during a circ.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

Unfortunetly the do...


----------



## Trinitty (Jul 15, 2004)

:


----------



## 4chunut1 (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hakunangovi* 
QUESTION - Has anyone seen any kind of study with regard to how long men stay sexualy active, circumcised vs intact. I have seen statements saying that seniors are still at it into their 70s. My suspicion is they are intact. Given the huge loss of sensitivity caused by circumcision, I have a hard time seeing circumcised males being able to continue that long. Maybe this topic should be in a separate thread?

I am intact, in my mid-60s, so I could be called a "young-senior" I suppose...







I would have to say my desire has diminished somewhat, but not nearly as much as my DW, after menopause. I would say I have lost some slight sensitivity (maybe 10-20 percent) in the glans, but have retained all sensitivity in the foreskin. As I have aged, it takes slightly longer to achieve an erection (more foreplay, but I LOVE that anyhow...!







) There has been a reduction in the amount of semen (probably 40-50 percent) during orgasm, but no reduction in the amount of pleasure.
I certainly do not need any drug assistance (Viagra, et. al.,) to achieve and maintain erection, and hopefully that will continue for many years... And even with differing desire between me and my wife, with a foreskin there are many other ways to achieve pleasure/relief...








Sorry if this is TMI...but wanted to answer poster with my experiences as an average intact male.

And here is another link with a side-by-side comparison of a penis with and without the frenulum. You may have to scroll down the page to the "Additional Images" section...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frenulu...epuce_of_penis


----------

